# Gifting a purchased app



## Jabh123 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm just wondering if I can gift an app I've already purchased, ex. I purchased angry birds rio for myself, and it's on my iPhone, is it possible to gift it to someone else, without having to pay for it a second time?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

You can't gift an app to another user but the app will install on as many iOS devices as you want provided that they have your store log in details (I'd only do this with immediate family). May be something in the terms of use about that though. All of my devices use the same log in and it works fine. 

If you use multiple accounts on one device you'll have to log in to each account in order to do updates.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I thought there was a limit to the number of devices on each account ( similar to how you can only have 5 computers authorized per account) I'm not sure what this limit is though... 5 maybe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

And this is one of the reasons why the App store (and the Mac App store) is a bad push in the wrong direction. Apps used to carry a resale value, but now they are locked down to your usage only and no longer transferable at all. For the app developers this is great, no more need for serial numbers and registration keys and much less concern about piracy .. for the end user this sucks big time. This is not limited to just apps either ... music (although there's an easy work around) and eBooks have this same issue. Welcome to the 21st century ... pay the same, get less.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Paul82 said:


> I thought there was a limit to the number of devices on each account ( similar to how you can only have 5 computers authorized per account) I'm not sure what this limit is though... 5 maybe?


There may be a limit. I am at 5 and don't have another one to test it.


----------

